# The Strange Magic of: Billy Ocean (and Hall & Oates)



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

At the outset, I stated that these favorite live concert videos appealed to me for various reasons. Some have to do more with the artists' performance, or their music; others with the interaction of performer and audience; others for respect for the ease, experience, and professionalism of the musicians. Here we have what seems to be a warm summer night, a sensuous breeze is blowing, the stars overhead are surely twinkling--a Cole Porter _Begin the Beguine_ moment, if you recall those lyrics. Billy Ocean, backed by Hall, Oates & crew, sings his lush classic _Caribbean Queen_ to a rapt audience, beguiled by the moment. Everyone is in the moment, and nothing else exists.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

All aboard the Love Train, with Billy, Daryl & Company on that same warm, wind-blown night....


----------

